# Shocking Prices



## StangV2_0 (12/9/16)

"Good morning, do you have coils for a Smok TFV4 tank?"

"Yes we do"

"How much are they? I only need one"

"R100 each"

At this point I think muttered something along the lines of wtf..

Now its not as if i was expecting to pay R50. I just thought that R60-R80 would suffice.

R100? Thats twice as much as what you can source and ship into SA by yourself. A pack of 5 costs about R40 each..

And people say we must support local?

I am all for supporting local. Hell I was a vendor myself once. I was selling authentic Kangertech Starter kits R200 cheaper than the cheapest price I could find online in SA. While others were selling Kangertech T3s clearos for R130 I was selling them for R95. And still making enough money to cover my costs AND make a profit.

Now what is actually going on here? How do you justify charging more than double than what we can buy this stuff for ourselves? Yes I understand there are costs involved with running a store. Yes I know that YOU have it on YOUR shelf but that does not mean we need to be milked.

Now I may be referring to that site we love to hate called Fasttech with pricing, but anyone who has been in this game for a while knows they are not the cheapest option. Fasttech is a retailer. Not a supplier. There are many cheaper options. 

For example.. It is possible to bring in a SMOK X Cube Ultra into SA for about R700 each. What the local prices? R1200 - R1400. One site was R1180. 

Wait what?? R1400 for a the same item that can be landed in SA for R700?? 

How do you get to that price? And that R700 included 5 day delivery to the coast. It will probably be cheaper to land in JHB. 

Is there price fixing going on? 

When I WAS a vendor I was invited to a chat where a few of the local vendors were discussing how many items they wanted to order. They were all placing orders for the same item from the same supplier. And then splitting it up once it landed in SA. The general community was not aware of this and I was only added to the group once I myself was listed as a vendor. 

So I ask this.. is there price fixing going on here? 

How do you justify these ridiculously high prices? 

How do you feel it is fair that we have to pay almost double the price that YOU can source the item for? 

Yes I only used 1 or 2 examples here but this applies to most devices available in SA. Certain things cant be argued with like batteries or eliquid etc. Quite frankly I was amazed at the prices from the same store for a Samsung 25R battery considering the nightmare to bring them in. 

I am not here to rock the boat or discuss suppliers etc. But surely you can still run a successful vape business without screwing your customers?

Discuss. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Raslin (12/9/16)

Watching this one with interest... I have thought the exact same thing on occasion.


----------



## Silver (12/9/16)

Have moved this to "Who has stock" in case vendors want to take part in the discussion regarding their products and pricing


----------



## Jan (12/9/16)

One of the reasons I never bought a Smok tank. But I did a quick search if you buy them overseas cost is about R60 then add transport VAT and import duties.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (12/9/16)

Which TFV4 coil is it as they have different prices. 

I also need to point out that most of the larger vendors are VAT registered and that adds 14% to the cost of the goods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StangV2_0 (12/9/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Which TFV4 coil is it as they have different prices.
> 
> I also need to point out that most of the larger vendors are VAT registered and that adds 14% to the cost of the goods.


Well i wasnt asked what coil I want. Was just told R100. So safe to assume they start at R100 then? 

A vat registered business was probably not started last night. You need to be in business and prove you can generate x amount of turnover before you are even eligible to register. So having been running your business for a while you would have learnt who to use as a supplier to get the cheapest yet authentic products. 

Point is that you cannot use 14% vat as a reason for a near 200% increase in price. 

And like I said, these are just 2 examples of these poor prices. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (12/9/16)

StangV2_0 said:


> Well i wasnt asked what coil I want. Was just told R100. So safe to assume they start at R100 then?
> 
> A vat registered business was probably not started last night. You need to be in business and prove you can generate x amount of turnover before you are even eligible to register. So having been running your business for a while you would have learnt who to use as a supplier to get the cheapest yet authentic products.
> 
> ...



Well you need to know which coil you want because we sell these coils from R75 to R90 each depending on which coil it is


----------



## StangV2_0 (12/9/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Well you need to know which coil you want because we sell these coils from R75 to R90 each depending on which coil it is


I do know what coil I wanted. And your prices seem fair. 

This thread is not about the price of Smok coils but rather the high prices of Ecigg suppliers in general in SA. I only used these two as an example. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (12/9/16)

StangV2_0 said:


> I do know what coil I wanted. And your prices seem fair.
> 
> This thread is not about the price of Smok coils but rather the high prices of Ecigg suppliers in general in SA. I only used these two as an example.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Something else to consider is that with local retailers you get the product immediately because we carry stock. Then a manufacturer suddenly announces an upgrade on a device or tank and we are stuck with stock of the older model we can't sell. You don't want to know how much "old" stock we still have or items that are out of fashion and it just sits wasting away in our shops or warehouse.

Or you get an unscrupulous company like Kangertech who brings out a device like the Nebox which has a leaking problem and they refuse to take them back (even though we bought direct from them) and we have to eat the stock or sell them at below cost to recover some of what we paid for them. That they did not issue a recall on the Nebox is criminal. I am so done with Kangertech. They refuse to answer my emails anymore. I hope SA consumers will boycott all Kangertech products even though we will continue to bring in their coils and Dripbox bottles for those who still have Kangertech devices that are functional.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## StangV2_0 (12/9/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Something else to consider is that with local retailers you get the product immediately because we carry stock. Then a manufacturer suddenly announces an upgrade on a device or tank and we are stuck with stock of the older model we can't sell. You don't want to know how much "old" stock we still have or items that are out of fashion and it just sits wasting away in our shops or warehouse.
> 
> Or you get an unscrupulous company like Kangertech who brings out a device like the Nebox which has a leaking problem and they refuse to take them back (even though we bought direct from them) and we have to eat the stock or sell them at below cost to recover some of what we paid for them. That they did not issue a recall on the Nebox is criminal. I am so done with Kangertech. They refuse to answer my emails anymore. I hope SA consumers will boycott all Kangertech products even though we will continue to bring in their coils and Dripbox bottles for those who still have Kangertech devices that are functional.


I can understand the headache with old stock. I been there. This is an ever and very fast evolving industry. Whats cool today wont be tomorrow. And then of course you dont always know what your customers may want. Its sometimes very hit and miss. 

I agree 100% that having an item on the shelf in a walk in store is beautiful! I can get into my car and drive there and get it now. But is it worth more than twice the price? 

I am not going to tell anyone how to run their business however old stock that you cannot get rid of is not a fault of your clients and nor is it a reason for any ridiculous price. Perhaps use the old stock for giveaways and promotions. Just my 2C. 

And I would like to make this very clear. 

This thread is also not about one particular brand or item, but like I have said numerous times now, the high prices of items in SA. 

Some vendors/retailers seem to have their finger on the ball. For example I been looking around at Avocado 24 prices and some of them seem very very fair considering the Rand/dollar at moment. So good in fact that they will definitely get my order. 

But others leave nothing but a bad taste in your mouth when you know how much it actually costs to bring these products into SA. 





Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/9/16)

@Vaperite South Africa , I often look around for some "öld" items and struggle to find them. I know it takes a lot of time and effort to load items on your website, but perhaps that can help you recover some costs. Bottom line line is, if people don't know you have it (see it on your website), how can they order it ?


@StangV2_0
I see so many items at non B&M (online-only) stores going for pretty much the same price as those at B&M stores who have massive overheads. Their prices should actually be much lower because they don't have those overheads but they are jumping onto the backs of the B&M stores and making a killing. Perhaps they order smaller quantities or there are some other factors at play, but even so, their prices should still be significantly lower. Their prices make me feel like I'm being ripped off.
Now personally, I prefer a B&M store where I can actually walk in and physically check out items. I also like the fact that I can chat face-to-face and build a relationship with the staff and if I have a problem, I know exactly where to go. So where I can, I prefer walk-in stores, but then their prices need to be reasonable.

.


----------



## PsyCLown (12/9/16)

I have not been vaping for very long and I learnt very quickly that the pricing of certain items locally is quite high compared to what one could import it for.

Which is fine, people become accustomed to a certain price range for items and majority of people will not bother to import items themselves and some may not even know how to. A lot of people say support local, however I prefer to decide whether I am happy to wait for an item and save a few hundred rands or whether I really want it now and am happy to spend a bit more - I generally import a lot of my vape gear.

As a customer you have the right to decide where you want to purchase items from, as a business you have the right to decide what prices you want to sell said items at. Some items are very well priced IMO and are worth purchasing locally, others you can save quite a lot by importing it.
One thing I have been wondering about if where all of these vape stores actually purchase their stock from and how much cheaper it is compared to the international sites such as Gearbest, Fasttech, eFun, Heavengifts etc.

I guess people get greedy and want to make as much money as possible. I have noticed locally there are a select few stores which have some fantastic pricing, one in particular which I am keeping a very close eye on as their pricing seems very, very reasonable and their specials are worthy of the "sepcial" title.

Perhaps as customers wake up and realize the high prices, these stores will need to adjust their pricing or fall away.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jpq (12/9/16)

my 2c worth if i may....
My wife wanted a vape, it was our first outing into the vape community, so she bought a smok stick one plus and an avo,(well she bought it with my card) the total was R1580.00
Two weeks later in the same suburb we found the same setup for almost R400 less!!! Neither company were franchises both were privately owned, so i started searching online.
I found that i have 2 shops where i can buy and be pretty sure im not being ripped off in my suburb. On one item there was a price difference of R500!!!! So i would also like a better understanding as to why some shops get to charge whatever they do.


----------



## Waine (12/9/16)

Here's my take. I don't find Mods , RTA's and RDA's and accessories expensive in general. Most of these are beautifully engineered pieces of technology which can serve you a long time if looked after.

However, I find the price of most juices especially "quality" or "premium" juices to be way, way over priced in my opinion. One bottle of 30ml juice can cost anything between R150 and R250, even more. 

Here's the point. It's like buying a car but the petrol is almost the price of the car. Think about it, 2 bottles of 30ml juice @250 a bottle is almost the price of a decent RDA or RTA. Four bottles of 30ml super premium juice @R290 or more is almost the price of a decent Mod -- R1160, the price of a Reuleax 200.

How long does the mod last you? A year, 2 years, more? How long does 4 bottles of juice last you? A month! (well, me anyway)

It just seem wrong and disproportional.

Having said that. I spend a shyte load on vaping! But I love the "hobby" and I enjoy saving my body from a health point of view.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Glytch (12/9/16)

I tend to agree that prices are a bit steep. I've been checking out new hardware for about 3 months now and the prices vary hugely. I also find that shipping costs vary massively as well. I generally choose my vendors by price, service and shipping costs. I would much rather stick with these vendors even if they don't have a huge variety of items (I assume having less variety of stock helps keep prices down). I'd much rather purchase my second or third choice from a cheaper vendor than spend R150 more on a tank that's my number 1 option. Many of the vendors with the cheapest prices run out of stock really quickly.

I know there's a thread "complaining/discussing" second hand prices on the forum. Some people say "I can get that new for R xxx" where xxx is the cheapest price they can find but the second hand prices are often R50 less than the cheapest new price so that actually works out a steal (considering most members on here are honest about the condition of their items).

I also had a weird experience when visiting and B&M to find their prices at least 15 - 20% cheaper than their website. I would've thought it to be the other way around.

Shipping is a huge issue for me. One or two vendors have free delivery. Others have R50 - R70 flat fee but others are over R100 which on a R500 item is just crazy. Some vendors that use the same courier company are almost double the price with their shipping. If we're talking greed then the definition is making a margin on the shipping costs!

Lastly I must come to the defence of the vendors. They often have awesome specials and give-aways so I they do give back to the community. In addition some of the vendor sites have a points system and bulk prices which I really appreciate.

A suggestion to the vendors/mods: perhaps we should allow vendors to advertise demo units (or devices they've used and want to get rid of) in the classifieds at a reduced cost. Maybe this is a thing already, I don't know.

*Conclusion:* support vendors that have good prices and good service if that's your thing. If you want variety and don't mind paying the prices then that's cool too. I think we have awesome vendors with great service on this forum. At least it's not twisp prices.

@Waine : you need to get on the DIY train dude

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown (12/9/16)

Waine said:


> Here's my take. I don't find Mods , RTA's and RDA's and accessories expensive in general. Most of these are beautifully engineered pieces of technology which can serve you a long time if looked after.
> 
> However, I find the price of most juices especially "quality" or "premium" juices to be way, way over priced in my opinion. One bottle of 30ml juice can cost anything between R150 and R250, even more.
> 
> Here's the point. It's like buying a car but the petrol is almost the price of the car. Think about it, 2 bottles of 30ml juice @250 a bottle is almost the price of a decent RDA or RTA. Four bottles of 30ml super premium juice @R290 or more is almost the price of a decent Mod -- R1160, the price of a Reuleax 200.



Well, I guess vaping is just one of those things where the consumable costs are higher.
Like when you purchase a printer - the ink is really expensive.

Buy an entry level laptop and in a few months your internet bill would have come to more than the laptop (provided it is a decent internet connection).

If juice is your problem, your solution is easy. DIY.
My friends and I made 100ml of some tasty juice with 3 ingredients for R90? Obviously as the ingredients change, the price might too.
That was also without nicotine, no nice bottles and a recipe copied off a site.

I personally do not have an issue with the juice prices for local juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/9/16)

I have also experienced this firsthand. Paid R1300 for a mod on special from a well known vendor. Found the same mod for R900 at another well known vendor. My own fault for being impulsive and not doing my homework.

But this is a free market economy.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/9/16)

so true @SAVaper...its up to us to research prices...ive also leant hard way

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CJ van Tonder (13/9/16)

Different perspective if I may... Im new to vaping but have learned in the short time that the community is awesome....

The shops and suppyers as in any business own the market but for me my local store down the road has earned my support.

I could source the product from another store, have it shiped and still pay under the local price but I dont get the same service,commitment or quality of support for them its just an online order. 

The guys at the locale store takes the time to answer my questions, takes the time to show me practically what to do and go out their way to find/ source something im looking for. And when they dont have it they tell me where to go or who to speak to..... 

For those reasons I feel that they have earned my loyalty and am I willing to pay their prices... I do believe in integrety, honesty and respect and if I dont recieve that from a store or vendor they dont get my patronage. 

Old stock... We need parts for our out of this world ideas DIY pipes, smoking caps and beercan mods. 

Yes there are sore rent, staff salaries, warehousing, logistics and profit involved but its their choice if they are product pushers that shipps high volumes or invest in the community and retain loyal customer that wants to hang at the shop and discus DIY projects over a Vape and a coffee/beer...

In the end those guys will stick arround and make a name for themselves. Big ups and I'm sure there are others like me that feel the same.... 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KieranD (13/9/16)

I think if you are being charged R100 per coil its time to find a new vendor. There are local vendors who do in fact charge LESS than R50 for the coils you are after @StangV2_0 

Coming back to the ridiculous pricing, while I do hear your argument, there is a lot more that goes into running a successful Vape Store than what meets the eye. 

Set up costs are huge to set up a premium outlet. Operational Costs are high - staff salaries, rent in good areas, insurance, tax, VAT, wifi in store for customers, etc etc.

As others have mentioned as well, there are other options out there. We as vendors (all of us) bend over backwards to satisfy our communities needs and desires. We constantly develop new flavours, bring the latest and greatest to market, host awesome events with great prizes, and the like - for the benefit of the community. We are not holding a gun to your head and forcing you to buy from us. If you dont mind waiting and you are not prepared to pay, by all means utilise Fasttech. If not, pop into your local B&M and actually just go hang out with the staff.

In terms of the "price fixing" you mentioned. There is no price fixing in the industry. A lot of the smaller guys to band together and split shipping costs. Each pays their portion and they go their separate ways. No one says YOU MUST SELL PRODUCT A FOR Rxxx!!! We are all independent and price according to our own needs and business models. 

South Africa still remains one of the cheapest countries in the world to vape in. Yes you may earn more overseas but fact is we have priced a lot of the product in the market at less than what it would cost you buying it in the US or Europe.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## StangV2_0 (13/9/16)

I would always prefer a walk in store over an online shop anyday. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashley A (13/9/16)

All this being said. I think these days are gone. Competition and demand seem to be dictating price now.

I used to pay 4 times the price at my local vape shop when I started. I knew this from researching product reviews and coming across prices in $$$. I initially accepted it since there weren't many vendors available then and thought I couldn't get it elsewhere. I then found out by this forum that I could by those things at those prices with a bit of a wait or a smaller saving to get express delivery. I also discovered I could order from other vendors all the way in CPT and save 30% or 29% if you include delivery and I'd have to wait until tomorrow morning instead of having it now. I'm sure many others did the same as I prices really started to drop across the board around that time. I then found our vendors to be so close to the overseas single unit price that it was not worth me importing anymore as for a marginal 5-20% premium, I could get after sales support from them which seemed worth it. 

I suppose there may be vendors pricing things at ridiculous prices and I say let the demand or lack there of bring them back to reality. Source elsewhere as the majority of vendors I come across now price really well or will once the hype of a brand new product settles down.

I can honestly only think of one BIG BIG vape player that prices way too high at the moment and I don't think any of us are avid supporters of them a little down the vaping journey. They don't sell those coils though. Maybe call them back and point out a couple other suppliers with prices and let them understand. They may have been had themselves into paying more than they should and think it's a fair price.

I would like to think of us all on the forum as a community than vendors and customers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

